# ΕΔΩ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΕΑ! This is the official site of the island state of San Serriffe: 4 years after (Τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας)



## Lexilogists (Apr 1, 2012)

San Serriffe is an archipelago located in the Indian Ocean, north-east of the Seychelle Islands. It consists of two primary islands, Upper Caisse and Lower Caisse. The capital, Bodoni, is located in the centre of the larger island, Upper Caisse. The smaller island, Lower Caisse, has a swampy interior as well as a forested area, the Woj of Type (home of San Serriffe’s national bird, the Kwote).

The most singular feature of San Serriffe’s geography is its mobility. Due to a constant process of erosion that removes sand from the west coast and deposits it on the east coast, the islands are moving eastward at the rate of 1400 meters a year. It is anticipated that the islands will collide with Sri Lanka in 2011. To slow down this movement, boats constantly ferry sand from the east coast back to the west.

Read more about the state of San Serriffe at Wikitravel, or here, or in the Guardian.


Αγαπητοί λεξιλόγοι, σας ευχόμαστε καλή πρωταπριλιά. Σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μέρα που ανοίγει η Λεξιλογία τις πόρτες της, διστακτικά, απρόθυμα σχεδόν, καλομαθημένη από την ηρεμία και την ανεμελιά ενός ολόκληρου μήνα. Φίλοι καινούργιοι, που με τον άλφα ή βήτα τρόπο σάς έφερε ο δρόμος σας αποδώ για πρώτη φορά, μάθετε, αν δεν σας το έχουν πει, ότι εδώ μαζευτήκαμε για να παίζουμε με τις λέξεις. Αν θέλετε, μείνετε να παίξετε κι εσείς. Λεπτομέρειες στο φόρουμ και στα FAQs.

Καλώς ήρθατε. Ή, όπως λένε στην Gowdy, τη γλώσσα της Σαν Σερίφ: Lorem ipsum.





img851.imageshack.us/img851/1849/sanserriffe.png


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2012)

Το παραπάνω ήταν το πρώτο δημόσιο μήνυμα της Λεξιλογίας, η επίσημη ανακοίνωση για τα θυρανοίξια της. Ευχαριστώ τους άλλους ιδιοκτήτες που μου έδωσαν την ευκαιρία να κάνω εγώ εκείνη την ανακοίνωση (η πρωτότυπη βρίσκεται εδώ) και αξιοποιώ την ευκαιρία για να την επιστρέψω στην ομάδα στην οποία ανήκει.

Οι ιδιοκτήτες της Λεξιλογίας υπάρχουν για να διασφαλίζουν τη συνέχεια του ιστότοπου – να καλύπτουν τα περιορισμένα έξοδά του, να διαχειρίζονται τη μικρή καθημερινότητά του, να παίρνουν κάποιες αποφάσεις. Η κυριότερη δέσμευσή τους είναι να κρατήσουν στη ζωή, οι ίδιοι ή οι διάδοχοί τους ή οι αντικαταστάτες τους, ό,τι έχει γραφτεί και ό,τι άλλο θα γραφτεί στις ψηφιακές σελίδες της. Να είναι η Λεξιλογία ένα γλωσσικό αποθετήριο, τόσο χρήσιμο όσο επιτρέπουν οι γνώσεις και οι δημιουργικές εμπνεύσεις του συνόλου των ενεργών μελών της. 

Η Λεξιλογία δεν είναι ένα πρόσωπο, ούτε δέκα ή είκοσι. Ξέρουμε ότι από τα μέλη της, από τις ερωτήσεις τους, τις απαντήσεις τους, τις καταθέσεις τους, τη διάθεσή τους να μοιραστούν, θα εξαρτάται πάντα η ζωή και η ζωντάνια αυτού του τόπου, αυτής της παρέας. Σε αυτή την προσφορά οι ιδιοκτήτες και τα μέλη θα αλλάζουν. Αξίζει όμως να διατηρείται η δυναμική, η διάθεση, η επιθυμία για το περισσότερο και το καλύτερο. Για πολλά, πάρα πολλά χρόνια. Γιατί όχι;

Γι’ αυτό, όταν λέμε την κοινότοπη και υπερβολική ευχή, «Χιλιόχρονη!», ο δαίμονας, το δαιμόνιο που διατρέχει τις σελίδες της, ανασηκώνει το κεφάλι του, γουρλώνει τα μάτια του και με τη βραχνή του φωνή φωνάζει, διαμαρτύρεται: «Μόνο;»


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2012)

Σε τούτο το μήνυμα θα φιλοξενήσουμε συνδέσμους προς τα κείμενα που θα καταθέσουν μέλη μας σαν μικρό δώρο σε αυτό που είναι η Λεξιλογία: στα μέλη της και στους αναγνώστες της. Μπορείτε να καταθέσετε εδώ αποκάτω τις ευχές σας. Αν όμως πρόκειται να καταθέσετε και κάποιο δωράκι, τότε ξεκινήστε χωριστό νήμα, να είναι ολόδικό σας. Σας ευχαριστούμε ολόψυχα, ειλικρινά (ή ειλικρινώς). Και καλό μήνα.





...

*Ποιο ή ποιό από τα δυο ή δυό (ή δύο); Απαντήσεις σε ορθογραφικές απορίες*. Από τον nickel. (1/4/2012)
*Το Κράκεν*. Μετάφραση του ποιήματος _The Kraken_ του λόρδου Άλφρεντ Τένισον. Από τον drsiebenmal. (1/4/2012)
*Τη νύχτα που πνίγηκε το "Ηράκλειο"*. Από τον drsiebenmal.
*Λέσεκ Κολακόφσκι -- Πώς μπορεί να είναι κανείς συντηρητικο-φιλελευθερο-σοσιαλιστής*. Από τον agezerlis.
*Το νήμα του τέσσερα -για τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας*. Από τον sarant.
*Τρέξε σαν τον άνεμο*. Απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο _Η κόκκινη βασίλισσα_. Από τον panadeli.
*Από την τελευταία εικόνα*. Από τον Hellegennes.
*Οικογενειακοί μύθοι*. Από τη VickyN.
*Ποιητικομεταφραστικά απωθημένα, άκρως παρωχημένα*. Από τον Themis.
*Το πολίτικο γλωσσάρι της φίλης μου της Μάγδας*. Από την Elsa.
*Το πάρτι της χιλιετίας*. Από τον daeman.
*Κι ο Sławomir Mrożek, από την Πολωνία, στέλνει τις ευχές του στη Λεξιλογία*. Από τον ndsv.
*Χάρτα 08 (ελληνιστί)*. Από τον Costas.
*Χουάν ντε Μαϊρένα (αποσπάσματα)*. Από την AoratiMelani. (2/4/2012)
*Λεξυνταγές*. Από την Elsa (6/4/2012)
*The Lost Thing (Αυτό που χάσαμε)*. Από τον daeman. (8/4/2012)
*Μετάφραση ψευδομετάφρασης*. Από τον Marinos. (27/4/2012)
*Ταλέντο στη μετάφραση*. Μια παρέμβαση από την SBE.
*Πες μου μια λέξη - Ένα ετεροχρονισμένο δωράκι για τα Τετράχρονα της Λέξι*. Του azimuthios


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2012)

Δεν ήμουν παρών στα γεννητούρια της Λεξιλογίας, έχασα τα πρώτα της βήματα, το ρίζωμά της. Γι' αυτό μπαίνω από νωρίς στη σειρά των συγχαρητηρίων --να ευχηθώ χρόνια πολλά στην ιδέα που οδήγησε στη γέννησή της και στους ανθρώπους που την έστησαν και τη στήριξαν, από την αρχή ή από αργότερα, και θα την υποστηρίζουν, ελπίζω για πολλά πολλά χρόνια, στο μέλλον.

Είμαι χαρούμενος και, δεν βαριέσαι, ας πούμε και μια κουβέντα παραπάνω, περήφανος, που ζω από κοντά αυτό το ταξίδι. Όλα τα καλά για όλες και για όλους στην παρέα, παλιούς και χτεσινούς, και βέβαια... *καλή Πρωταπριλιά Λεξαπριλιά!*


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2012)

Να μας ευχηθώ κι εγώ χρόνια πολλά, και να πω πόσο χαίρομαι το φόρουμ και πόσο με τιμά να είμαι μέλος σε μια παρέα με τόσες ικανότητες, ταλέντα και μεράκι. Καλή Λεξαπριλιά, λοιπόν!


----------



## agezerlis (Apr 1, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά κι από μένα. Η Λεξιλογία είναι ένας πραγματικά ξεχωριστός τόπος. Να τα εκατοστήσει!


----------



## panadeli (Apr 1, 2012)

_«Στη δική μου χώρα», είπε η Αλίκη λαχανιάζοντας, «συνήθως φτάνεις κάπου όταν τρέχεις τόση ώρα και τόσο γρήγορα όσο κάνουμε εμείς τώρα».
«Τι αργή χώρα!», αποκρίθηκε η Βασίλισσα. «Εδώ, βλέπεις, πρέπει να τρέχεις όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείς μόνο και μόνο για να παραμείνεις εκεί όπου είσαι. Αν θέλεις να πας κάπου αλλού, πρέπει να τρέξεις τουλάχιστον δύο φορές πιο γρήγορα!»_

Πώς μπορείς να τρέχεις διαρκώς χωρίς να φτάνεις ποτέ πουθενά; Όταν ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος τρέχει μαζί σου, τότε το καλύτερο στο οποίο μπορείς να ελπίζεις είναι να διατηρήσεις τη θέση σου. Το διάσημο παραμύθι του Λιούις Κάρολ έχει εμπνεύσει κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι, μεταξύ των οποίων και τον αμερικανό εξελικτικό Leigh Van Valen, ο οποίος βρήκε στις σελίδες του τον ιδανικό τρόπο για να εκφράσει τη σπουδαία επιστημονική του ανακάλυψη, ότι ο αγώνας για την ύπαρξη δεν γίνεται ποτέ ευκολότερος. Όσο καλά κι αν προσαρμόζεται ένα είδος στο (έμβιο) περιβάλλον του, τόσο εκείνο αλλάζει, θέτοντάς του διαρκώς νέες προκλήσεις. Η επιβίωση είναι ένα παιχνίδι μηδενικού αθροίσματος. Ο κόσμος επιστρέφει συνέχεια στο ίδιο σημείο· υπάρχει αλλαγή, αλλά όχι πρόοδος. 

Από τον εξελικτικό της παρέας, το αφιέρωμα για τα τετράχρονα της Λεξιλογίας δεν θα μπορούσε να μην έχει σχέση με την εξέλιξη. (Το κείμενο θα προστεθεί στο νήμα κάποια απ' αυτές τις ημέρες, ανάλογα με τον προγραμματισμό των διαχειριστών.)
Από μεριάς μου θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τους απανταχού λεξιλόγους για την ανεκτίμητη βοήθεια που μου έχουν προσφέρει σε πλείστα όσα μεταφραστικά ζητήματα, πάντοτε με μεγάλη προθυμία, καθώς και για τις συναρπαστικές συζητήσεις που κατά καιρούς αναπτύξαμε σε κάθε λογής θέματα. Νιώθω ευγνώμων όσο και υπερήφανος που είμαι μέλος αυτής της παρέας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 1, 2012)

Μιας και οι περιστάσεις πλέον το επιτρέπουν, εύχομαι η Λεξιλογία να μην τα χιλιάσει. Εύχομαι να ζήσει για πάντα, στα αποθηκευτικά μέσα του μέλλοντος. Να έχει πάντα ενεργά μέλη, όποια μορφή κι αν έχει, και να συνεχίσει να προσφέρει το έργο της.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Επειδή βλέπω ότι ο πίνακας με τις πιο πρόσφατες προσθήκες ανανεώνεται γρήγορα και χάνονται κάποια πράγματα από την κεντρική εικόνα (μα δεν είναι δυνατόν να μη διαβάσετε το Κράκεν, μια μετάφραση ποιήματος που ισορροπεί νόημα, μέτρο και ρίμα), (α) άλλαξα κάπως τον τίτλο αυτού του νήματος για να τον κάνω πιο πιασάρικο (σε λίγο θα βγάλουμε κι έναν μπόμπιρα να φωνάζει «EXTRA, EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT») και (β) θα μπαίνει κάποιος κάθε τόσο εδώ και θα δίνει τη δική του σπρωξιά, να βρίσκεται αυτό το νήμα πάντα στον αφρό, μην πνιγεί σαν το «Ηράκλειο».


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2012)

...
Καλημέρα, Λέξι, πάντα καλές μέρες, Λέξι!

Επειδή το δαιμόνιό μου δεν ξύπνησε ακόμα - δεν είναι απειλή, προειδοποίηση είναι - και χωρίς αυτό νιώθω γυμνός, μισερός κι ανολοκλήρωτος, 
 Για τις πρώτες μου ευχές για τα τετράχρονα της συντροφιάς που με θρέφει μεταφραστικά και γλωσσικά (και όχι μόνο), καταφεύγω στην πένα του Αλέκου Σακελλάριου και τις νότες του Μάνου Χατζιδάκι, με τη φωνή του Δημήτρη Χορν και τη Μάρω Κοντού να βαστά το ίσο. Άλλωστε δεν θα μπορούσα να τα πω καλύτερα και, από μικρός, όταν νιώθω να ξεχειλίζει κάτι μέσα μου και τα δικά μου λόγια φαντάζουν στο νου μου μικρά, κοινά κι ασήμαντα, ζητώ βοήθεια άλλων, σοφών, τρανών, μεγάλων -
ή τρελών, παιδιών, μα λάλων - κι ευτυχώς τις περισσότερες φορές η ανεξάντλητη πηγή της ανθρώπινης δημιουργικότητας 
δεν με απογοητεύει. 

Πες μου μια λέξη, Λέξι - Δημήτρης Χορν, Μάρω Κοντού, Mikro 






Πες μου μια λέξη, 
αυτή τη μόνη λέξη,
σε λίγο πια θα φέξει,
θα 'ρθει η χλωμή αυγή.

Κοντεύει έξι,
ας πούμε αυτή τη λέξη
που 'χει στα χείλη μπλέξει
και δεν τολμά να βγει.

Ο ουρανός, ο μεγάλος ουρανός
είν' ακόμα σκοτεινός
και η νύχτα κυλά.
Μα εκεί ψηλά
κοίτα έν' άστρο που δειλά
μοναχό φεγγοβολά και μας χαμογελά.

Νύχτα ασημένια
κι η κάθε μου η έννοια
σ' απόχη μεταξένια
από ξανθά μαλλιά.
 
Γλυκοχαράζει, 
αλλά δε με πειράζει
τίποτα δε με σκιάζει 
σ’ αυτή την αγκαλιά*
σε τούτο το μπογάζι**
στα γαλανά νερά 


*στον Ελβετικό Κόλπο (!;!), _βλ._ χάρτη στο #1.
**ανάμεσα στην Άνω Θήκκη (Upper Caisse) και την Κάτω Θήκκη (Lower Caisse), _ό.π._
 Ε, ναι, ακούγοντας την τελευταία στροφή, το δαιμόνιο αργοσαλεύει την ουρά του και φωνάζει: «Κόκαλα έχει εκείνος ο καφές; Άντε, σβέλτα, γιατί πρέπει να γυαλίσω και τα κέρατα, πώς θα πάω έτσι στη γιορτή; Βάλε και τίποτα ν' ακούσουμε, γιορτινό, ξεσηκωτικό, να πάει καλά η μέρα!»


----------



## Eudokia (Apr 1, 2012)

Να ευχηθώ κι εγώ Χρόνια Πολλά στη Λεξιλογία, υγεία, κέφι και δύναμη σε όλα τα μέλη. Χαίρομαι που ανήκω κι εγώ σ' αυτή την παρέα. Στην εποχή του "ο σώζων εαυτόν σωθήτω" είναι ωραίο να αισθάνεσαι ότι υπάρχει ακόμα απλόχερο πάρε-δώσε σε γνώσεις, εμπειρίες, σκέψεις. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Immortalite (Apr 1, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα στην πιο ωραία λεξιλογική παρέα :) 
Εξαιρετικές και οι επετειακές αναρτήσεις!


----------



## StellaP (Apr 1, 2012)

Να ζήσεις Λεξιλογία 
και χρόνια πολλά
μεγάλη να γίνεις με άσπρα μαλλιά.
Παντού να σκορπίζεις της γνώσης το φως
και όλοι να λένε να μία σοφός.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 1, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, καλά και δημιουργικά κι από μένα. Ως κύριο έπαινο για τον πυρήνα που δημιούργησε και στήριξε τούτη τη γωνιά, έχω να σημειώσω πόσο ευχάριστη και χρήσιμη είναι και για κάποιους από εμάς που δεν λεξιλογούμε επαγγελματικώς. Η ευκαιρία να σκεφτούμε για τις λέξεις και να το κάνουμε ευχάριστα είναι σπουδαία.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 1, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά, Λεξιλογία! Χρόνια πολλά Λεξιλόγοι! Σας ευχαριστώ για την όμορφη παρέα σας, και για τη βοήθεια που δίνετε, για το μεράκι και για το κέφι σας! Εύχομαι να παραμείνει πάντοτε ζωντανή η συντροφιά μας!


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 1, 2012)

Χρόνια Πολλά σέξι Λέξι! 

Είθε να βασανίζεις με μεταφραστικές απορίες πολλές χιλιάδες γλωσσόφιλους (:twit:) και να βοηθάς πολλές χιλιάδες περισσότερους! 

Είθε να αποτελείς την πρώτη σελίδα που ανοίγουν οι λάτρεις της γλώσσας κάθε πρωί και την τελευταία πριν κοιμηθούν το βράδυ!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας / μας κι από μένα — κι ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ σ' όσους κάθεστε και μοιράζεστε τις γνώσεις σας μαζί μου, βοηθώντας με κι εμένα να μαθαίνω τόσα. Αλλά επίσης, και τούτο δεν είν' ότι αξίζει λιγότερο και τ' άφησα δεύτερο, σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα τέσσερα χρόνια της πιο ευχάριστης κι απολαυστικής παρέας — και, μάλιστα, σ' ένα κλίμα τόσο υγιές που 'ναι εξαιρετικά σπάνιο στη φορουμόσφαιρα. Είστε όλοι σας ο λόγος που η Λεξιλογία είναι το πρώτο πράγμα το πρωί και το τελευταίο το βράδυ!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2012)

Δεν το πιστεύω: Το αναρτώ και βλέπω πως έγραψα τα ίδια με τον Άζι! :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> [...]
> Είθε να αποτελείς την πρώτη σελίδα που ανοίγουν οι λάτρεις της γλώσσας κάθε πρωί και την τελευταία πριν κοιμηθούν το βράδυ!



In the dawning of the morning
when my daemon is still yawning
first thing while the coffee's boiling,
overwhelmed by Lexi-longing
I'm already Lexi-logging
and I'm starting lexiloging


Για το βραδινό, να βραδιάσει πρώτα (και στην περίπτωσή μου, να ξημερώσει κιόλας).
Daeman's daemon up and running. 
 
Little Demon - Screamin' Jay Hawkins


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2012)

Χρόνια μας πολλά! Θέλω κι εγώ να ευχαριστήσω την καλύτερη, μεγαλύτερη, χρησιμότερη, πιο γενναιόδωρη και πιο ευχάριστη παρέα του Διαδικτύου, που είναι η πρώτη που αναζητώ κάθε πρωί και αυτή που καληνυχτίζω κάθε βράδυ -- εντάξει, όχι πολύ αργά το βράδυ, ξέρουμε ότι κοιμάμαι λίγο νωρίς. 

Είθε να εκπληρωθεί κάποια μέρα ο στόχος που οραματίστηκα και διατύπωσα ένα βράδυ του Ιουλίου του 2008 σε μια αθηναϊκή βεράντα.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 1, 2012)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο έπαθα, Ζαζ! :)


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 1, 2012)

Κι από μένα, πολλές πολλές ευχές και άπειρες ευχαριστίες για την παρέα, το κέφι και το μεράκι σας! Και του χρόνου!


----------



## Elsa (Apr 1, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Είστε όλοι σας ο λόγος που η Λεξιλογία είναι το πρώτο πράγμα το πρωί και το τελευταίο το βράδυ!



Κάτι σαν οδοντόβουρτσα, δηλαδή; :twit:

Χρόνια πολλά και δημιουργικά σε όλη την παρέα και από δω, κόντρα σε όλα όσα μας κάνουν απαισιόδοξους και κακόκεφους τούτες τις άχαρες μέρες που ζούμε... Είθε να είμαστε μαζί διαδικτυακά -και όχι μόνο- για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα! :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] Γι’ αυτό, όταν λέμε την κοινότοπη και υπερβολική ευχή, «Χιλιόχρονη!», ο δαίμονας, το δαιμόνιο που διατρέχει τις σελίδες της, ανασηκώνει το κεφάλι του, γουρλώνει τα μάτια του και με τη βραχνή του φωνή φωνάζει, διαμαρτύρεται: «Μόνο;»





Hellegennes said:


> Μιας και οι περιστάσεις πλέον το επιτρέπουν, εύχομαι η Λεξιλογία να μην τα χιλιάσει. Εύχομαι να ζήσει για πάντα, στα αποθηκευτικά μέσα του μέλλοντος. Να έχει πάντα ενεργά μέλη, όποια μορφή κι αν έχει, και να συνεχίσει να προσφέρει το έργο της.



*Μόνο χιλιόχρονη! *ίνα πληρωθεί το ρηθέν. Γκουγκλελέησον (googlelation), Νικέλ, τόσα λίγα!

Εκεί, υπάρχουν ήδη τα μέσα για περισσότερα από χίλια, κι εκεί, δυο χιλιετίες και βάλε στο μέλλον, η Λεξιλογία έχει αποκτήσει ήδη ιστορική σημασία τόσο μεγάλη που την αναφέρει η πανγαλαξιακή εγκυκλοπαίδεια _Γυρίστε τον Γαλαξία με Oυφοστόπ, _ευνόητα αφού εδώ φυτρώνει ο σπόρος των λογονίων και θα καρπίσει η ιδέα της λογόσφαιρας. (Wiki jawookiee, eat our dust cookie!) 

Ακόμη πιο μακριά στο μέλλον, ένα εκατομμύριο χρόνια παρά κάτι ψιλά από σήμερα, το μείζον θέμα που θα απασχολήσει τα συμπαντικά ΜΜE θα είναι ποιο πλάσμα θα πρωταγωνιστήσει στο πιο πολύκροτο και πολυαναμενόμενο ετεροβίωμα (τον μακρινό - μα πολύ μακρινό λέμε - απόγονο των σημερινών πρωτόγονων κινηματογραφικών έργων) όλων των εποχών, ένα ριμέικ τού One Million Years Β.C. (Before Chocolate-chocolate-chocolate-and-then-some-cookieuniverse), προσωποποιώντας τη μάνα (κι αδερφή τους κι αγάπη αυτή, και πατέρα· δεν θα υπάρχουν πια φύλα) όλων των τότε λεξικών *L*exil*o*gi*a**na* - και από ποιο είδος ζωής του σύμπαντος θα προέρχεται. 








Ε, τι στραβομουτσουνιάζετε; Είναι και πρωταπριλιά σήμερα και το δαιμόνιο το έπιασε για τα καλά η άνοιξη.


----------



## VickyN (Apr 1, 2012)

Σα να λέμε, κανονική κολυνός η Λεξιλογία - κι εγώ το ίδιο κάνω.
(είμαστε πολλοί)

Και κάθε μέρα με συγκινεί η γενναιοδωρία με την οποία μοιράζεστε τις γνώσεις και τις εμπνεύσεις σας.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους πολύ-πολύ, κι εύχομαι ναναι η Λεξιλογία πολύχρονη και τσαχπίνα.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 2, 2012)

Χρόνια σας πολλά, πολλές ευχές για παραγωγικότητα και μακροημέρευση και για τους ίδιους τους συντελεστές και για την κοινότητα. :)


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 2, 2012)

Χρόνια Πολλά! Τι να πω και τι να ευχηθώ που δεν το έχουν αναφέρει οι προλαλήσαντες;  Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να ανταλλάσσαμε τις ευχές μας τσουγκρίζοντας κάνα ποτηράκι κρασί;


----------



## diceman (Apr 2, 2012)

Χρόνια πολλά στη Λεξιλογία! Μετά από 4 χρόνια λειτουργίας, η κοινότητα των Λεξιλόγων δεν έχει χάσει ίχνος από τη δυναμικότητά της και την αγάπη της για τις γλώσσες. Και εις άλλα, με υγεία!


----------



## Elsa (Apr 6, 2012)

Λοιπόν, το 2ο δωράκι μου για τα 4χρονα της Λεξιλογίας είναι έτοιμο, ελπίζω να σας φανεί χρήσιμο και περιμένω τις εντυπώσεις σας, αφού το δοκιμάσετε πρώτα:

Λεξυνταγές

(Οι συνταγές δεν είναι δικές μου βέβαια, τις είχα μαζέψει για προσωπική χρήση από καιρό και τις σουλούπωσα σε τευχάκι με την ευκαιρία της επετείου. Τα περισσότερα λίνκια στους τίτλους είναι ζωντανά, κι έτσι δεν δίνω κάθε φορά την πηγή.)

Καλή όρεξη! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2012)

Έλσα, ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για το δωράκι!

Πάντως, να αναφέρω ότι το 4shared.com, το οποίο έχω χρησιμοποιήσει πολλές φορές στο παρελθόν, σήμερα μ' έχει χαζέψει εντελώς. Δεν καταφέρνω να βρω τι πρέπει να πατήσω για να κατεβεί το αρχείο. Ό,τι και να πατάω, μου βγάζει άλλο ένα exe για να εγκαταστήσω στο κομπιούτερ μου, αλλά το αρχείο δεν κατεβαίνει. Μήπως μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανένας;


----------



## Elsa (Apr 6, 2012)

Ωχ! Αλήθεια; Μπορώ να το ανεβάσω κάπου αλλού; Ή να το στείλω σε κάποιον διαχειριστή να το διαχειριστεί όπως καταλαβαίνει; 

Edit: το έστειλα με ηλεμήνυμα στον Nickel! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2012)

Τώρα τελευταία, όταν θέλω να μοιραστώ μεγάλο αρχείο με άλλους, χρησιμοποιώ το Public Folder του Dropbox. Βέβαια, απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για να μένει πάντα ενεργό το λινκ είναι να μην σβήσω το αρχείο από αυτόν τον φάκελο. Ας περιμένουμε λίγο μήπως έχει κανένας κάποια καλύτερη ιδέα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2012)

To 4shared ζητάει πλέον να εγγραφείς για να μπορείς να κατεβάσεις...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2012)

Επειδή εγώ ήμουν ήδη εγγεγραμμένη, τώρα μπορώ να το κατεβάσω, αλλά η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν κατάλαβα ότι ζητάει να κάνω log-in, για να μπορέσω. Δεν το λέει πουθενά καθαρά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2012)

Το ανέβασα και στο Dropbox. Ορίστε το λινκ.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ, Έλσα! Οι συνταγές δείχνουν υπέροχες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2012)

Ένας φίλος μού έστειλε το εξής:

Lexilogia.gr has a three-month global Alexa traffic rank of 526,296. Search engines refer roughly 39% of visits to this site, and its visitors view 1.3 unique pages each day on average. About 86% of visitors to the site come from Greece, where it has attained a traffic rank of 5,013. Compared with internet averages, Lexilogia.gr's audience tends to be childless; *they are also disproportionately highly educated men browsing from school and home*.
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/lexilogia.gr

Και αφού γελάσετε κατά βούληση (αλλά σκεφτείτε και ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι και διαχειριστές που ξετρελαίνονται για κάτι τέτοιες αξιολογήσεις), απαντήστε μου σε μερικές ειλικρινείς απορίες:

(α) Πώς καταλαβαίνουν ότι το κοινό μας τείνει να είναι άτεκνοι;
(β) Πώς καταλαβαίνουν ότι το κοινό είναι αυτό το καφέ πιο πάνω;

Από αλγόριθμους που ψάχνουν ειδικές λέξεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2012)

Όχι, η Alexa παίρνει αυτά τα στοιχεία από τους χρήστες που έχουν εγκατεστημένη την εργαλειοθήκη της, για την οποία πρέπει να δώσουν την ηλικία, το γένος, την μόρφωση, κτλ. Δεν είναι δηλαδή μόνο self-report αλλά και με αποκλειστική πηγή δεδομένων τους χρήστες του toolbar της. Δηλαδή αν 5 επισκέπτες (όχι απαραίτητα τακτικοί ούτε μέλη) έχουν την συγκεκριμένη μπάρα, χρησιμοποιούνται ως αποκλειστική πηγή αυτής της στατιστικής ανάλυσης κι από αυτούς τους 5 (ίσως είναι και λιγότεροι) προκύπτουν όλα τα παραπάνω. Τα υπόλοιπα στατιστικά κίνησης αξιοποιούν κι άλλες πηγές.


----------



## sarant (Apr 12, 2012)

Ακριβώς. Κι αν σκεφτούμε ότι δεν δίνουν όλοι εξίσου εύκολα τα στοιχεία τους, ούτε εγκαθιστούν εργαλειοτέτοιες που δεν τις χρειάζονται, τα στοιχεία της Αλέξας είναι σαν τα κουμπιά της Αλέξαινας.


----------

